# what medicine should i use



## bre8162 (Jan 17, 2007)

I figured out that my fish has an injury to the eye due to another aggressive fish. He's in a quarantine tank and will be given another tank shortly because there is no way he can be put back into the original tank. Will time heal his eye or do I need some certain antibiotic? The eye is reddened all around and tissue is kind of hanging from it and it is cloudy.

Is this from the trauma, or is the area infected? I can not get a clear picture, only the reddening can be seen barely and I do not know if this will help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, we don't know anything about this fish or what kind of water it's in, but since I have to go with that, I'll say to try "Melafix."

If by chance you have a feed & seed store around where you can get some cream called "Panalog" then get that instead. It's an antibiotic cream for hoofstock, but it works wonders for fish eyes.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd go with both Melafix and Pimafix to help prevent fungal and bacterial infections.


----------

